# C&C 30 vs 32,33, or 34



## fishpants (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi all,

Have had a T-Bird for about 8 years, and am looking to move on to something a bit roomier. Like most people, I want everything- great performance in light/heavy air, roomy interior, roomy cockpit, decent price! (I know this ideal boat does not exist)

Have heard great things about C&Cs, and love the look of them. Does anyone have an opinion on the best choice between the 32,33, and 34? I might consider the 30 as well, but I like the idea of a bit more room.

My budget would be under $50,000. Any opinions or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Olson911.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

*C&C 30 vs 32,33, or 34*

I've got a 1983 35. She'll sail circles around most production boats. The 35 has a dinette while the smaller boats may have a drop leaf table. Like other boats of this age and size, the cabin is smaller than you will find on a newer boat. You can find a C&C in good condition well within your budget. Check out cncphotoalbbum.com


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

The 30-2 and 33-2 both fit your criteria and are great all around boats. The 34 is a bitty tippy, the 33-1 has smallish interior and is a handful sailing deep angles down wind and the 32 is bland. The 35-3 is great if you can find one in your price range.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Of the three you list, I personally like the 33-2. It's the newest design of the the three, and has a reputation of being a good sailing boat. The 30-2 is a very nice boat for a 30 footer, but not a lot around. Lots of 35s around so that may be your best bet if you can swing it.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

puddinlegs said:


> Olson911.


Or, an Olson 34 !


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Both 33s are 'smallish' for their length, the 33-2 lacks good backrest/coamings in the cockpit. The 30-2 probably has similar space but less cockpit overall. Agree the 35-3 would be the best boat of the lot.

The O911 is a great boat, as is the similar Schock 34PC if you're leaning towards a bit more performance.


----------



## fiberglass1 (Nov 16, 2009)

Every C&C model made is a little different than the one made before it. They're all good but they all have slightly different interiors, slightly different handling, some do better in light air, some better in a blow. Up until the mid 90's or so they were all good in their own way and most are very good value today. You just have to try it on, sea trial and make an offer! I've been looking at older C&C's myself and I'm constantly surprised at how many variations there were. Looked at one the other day that had a draft of 7' 10"!! I certainly don't remember that.


----------



## msmith10 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a 30-1 and like it very much. Have sailed on and raced a lot against a 33-1 and like it better- really good upwind boat. Both sail well to their ratings, neither is a good light air boat. 33 has really pretty lines. Interior space is limited on all that vintage of c&cs, especially by today's standards. However, I'd probably opt for the 35 of all of them. I believe this was the model Cuthbertson himself felt was the best of the C&Cs. Even the 35 is within your price range.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

olson34 said:


> Or, an Olson 34 !


Are they under 50k these days?


----------



## Dog Ship (Sep 23, 2011)

I own a 1981 C&C 32 that was well taken care of by it's previous and original owner. 
The thing I like the best about my boat is it has a solid fiberglass hull, no balsa core. The deck is cored but the hull is not. 
The line up of boats you are interested in have varying methods of construction that need to be appreciated. Most, if not all have a cored deck, some have 100% cored hull while others are only cored above the waterline.
If the hull or deck on these cored boats has been compromised, then that will need to be addressed, or just walk away.
My C&C has an unusual and drastically raked keel. The trailing edge is swept back almost three feet from top to bottom and it draws 6'8". My rudder is over 4' long. I have yet to find another 32' with this keel/rudder set up.
Personally my favorite C&C's are the 37+40 and the Redline 40. But they may be a little out of your price range.
Good luck shopping.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

As fiberglass1 stated, draft varies on these models. Others made some excellent points as well.

I've been doing some serious boat shopping over the last 7 months, looked at lots of racer/cruisers under 50K.

First thing that should be decided is if draft is a factor. They may have produced shoal or c/b models, but, how prevalent are they in the market?

At first I was a little scared of boats cored below the waterline. Talks with good surveyors got me down off that ledge as long as you don't gamble by not getting a full survey or buying a boat of unknown quality of production.

I owned a 30 MKI for a decade. It's very roomy for a boat of that size and vintage. For less than 25K you can find one in really good shape.

I'm in a purchase agreement for a 30 MKII, it's also very roomy for it's vintage. Decent head room and an "aft cabin". I feel that I've gone up a size but it will be just as easy to handle and my yard rates will be the same. I looked at almost every one for sale in the USA, I'll post more on that after I close.

The sticker shock I found was boat transport (don't forget the yard fees on either end). Holy crap! For a 30 ft boat it can easily run up to 3K+ for a 6 hour drive. I might end up sailing mine simply because I'm running out of boat bucks


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

puddinlegs said:


> Are they under 50k these days?


Thanks to the recession, yes. 

Although, like any boat that is fully upgraded and maintained, the price could be higher...

Speaking of classic C&C's.... I hope the OP looks at a clean C&C 34. They are a way cool boat and a Modern Classic.

LB


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We have a 35 MKIII k/c. As Jaronson said sails circles around most boats. Has plenty of rom and comforts. Good build quality as well as equipment. A good racer cruiser with no shortage on cruising. Once you learn when to shorten her sails she isn't as tender. I would move up a few extra feet and get the 35

Dave


----------



## fishpants (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses, folks- You've given me a lot to consider. Happy Sailing!


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

fishpants said:


> Thanks for all the responses, folks- You've given me a lot to consider. Happy Sailing!


Presuming that you might still be in shopping mode.....
I just found last week out about an O-34 coming onto the market - private seller - in SF.
Link: O-34, in SF, coming onto the market

Sidebar: you need to complete more of your empty bio here so at least we can know approx. where you sail.

Regards,
LB


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

chef2sail said:


> We have a 35 MKIII k/c. As Jaronson said sails circles around most boats. Has plenty of rom and comforts. Good build quality as well as equipment. A good racer cruiser with no shortage on cruising. Once you learn when to shorten her sails she isn't as tender. I would move up a few extra feet and get the 35
> 
> Dave


As the former owner of a 36 (which is similar to the 34) I would agree that the 35 may be the best in this size range. And they seem to do very well in PHRF racing.


----------



## CorvetteGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

Gotta C&Ct corvette 31' ,,not many creature comforts but sail like a dream. Built solid, not like many production boats of the new era...Happy shoping


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

I second the 33-2. Of the four you originaly mentioned it has the best combibnation of performance and room and is under 50000. The 30-1 is probably the best bargain. It is one of the best boats C&C ever made

Mike


----------



## fishpants (Jun 1, 2010)

Ended up with the 33MKII. I think it was a great choice, as I love the boat. Thanks to everyone for their input.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

They are great boats. A 35 could be found in your budget. The 33 would be my second choice. The 34 is a bit tender. There are those who say that, generally, the odd number C&Cs are better models than the even numbers, but I am not sure if that applies to the 30. Get a survey with attention to the core. Some of the older (early 70s) C&Cs may have solid hulls.

Edit: have to laugh that I already posted in this thread years ago. I would guess that the op has made his decision by now.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

fishpants said:


> Ended up with the 33MKII. I think it was a great choice, as I love the boat. Thanks to everyone for their input.


Nice choice. Congrats!


----------

